# συνδεμένος ή συνδεδεμένος;



## unique (Oct 24, 2011)

Μετά από αυτήν την αίρεση (τους νασαραίους) υπάρχει μια άλλη, στενά *συνδεμένη* με αυτούς.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2011)

Σαφώς συνδεδεμένος κατά τη γνώμη μου, το οποίο είναι πολύ πιο κοινό από τον ανταγωνιστή του. Το ΛΝΕΓ δέχεται μόνο αυτό, το ΛΚΝ και τα δύο αλλά με ιδιαίτερο λήμμα για το συνδεδεμένος. Αν βέβαια υπήρχε *συνδένω, δεν θα συζητούσαμε τίποτε άλλο από το συνδεμένος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Καιρός ήρθε, μια και βλέπουμε λιτότητα παντού αλλού, να γίνει μια ευρύτερη συζήτηση για τον αναδιπλασιασμό. Μήπως δηλαδή να κρατήσουμε τις συλλαβές τώρα που χάνουμε όλα τ' άλλα...
:)


Προς το παρόν, παραπομπή στο νήμα:
Λόγιες μετοχές


----------



## unique (Oct 24, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!


----------

